# Got monkey slapped yesterday



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack must of felt me eyeing those culebras through the computer. The rest he knows are my favorites (because he got me hooked ...lol) You the man Jack, I can't thank you enough for everything you've done. Brought me out of a really bad mood yesterday.

Thanks again, 
Dino


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

You should be wide awake after a slap like that. Nice hit dino


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Slapped you with one hand and eating a banana in the other! Awesome hit bud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Where in the world does one get a vacuum sealer that does individual cigars like that.

That's commitment!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Dang, nice smack down Jack -- tubos no less!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

That’s a Jack Attack! Nice!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tulse said:


> Where in the world does one get a vacuum sealer that does individual cigars like that.
> 
> That's commitment!


It's cigar bags.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Classy smackdown, Jack.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Cheers me up just looking at it.


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> It's cigar bags.


Oh. Cigarbags.com. Feeling a little silly.

I was was picturing some rube goldbergian machine.

And what a bomb!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Jack must of felt me eyeing those culebras through the computer. The rest he knows are my favorites (because he got me hooked ...lol) You the man Jack, I can't thank you enough for everything you've done. Brought me out of a really bad mood yesterday.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Dino


Enjoy the cigars Dino! :vs_cool:


----------

